# The Forum made a big impression on a Father and Son



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all when I talk about the Forum to anyone, I never use anyone’s name. I do tell about the website, just in case they are interested. I go to the parts store on different occasions to see people I’ve known over the years and visit. We have several people that have moved in to our small town, which I am not familiar with.”Yet????????????” Yesterday a gentleman came up to me and said he would like to let me know his Son and him checked out the Forum, and they both enjoyed it very much. The Father said all his Son liked to do was video games, until now???? They are going to start out trying to make a Natty first, and see what happens. He said they might even try shooting archery eventually ???? Just received an alert of an other School shooting in Noblesvile Indiana???? WTF This Shit has to stop


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag; I will send you a Big Iron for your friend's son to get them started. I need to order new bands or better yet, I'll cut bands and a pouch so they can learn to tie on pouches. Nice job spreading the sport to your community. Guess I should send a small bottle of 3/8" BBs.also. I'm sure you will give them some ideas foe a catch box or direct them to Forum posts.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m sure they will appreciate your kind gesture


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Tag; I will send you a Big Iron for your friend's son to get them started. I need to order new bands or better yet, I'll cut bands and a pouch so they can learn to tie on pouches. Nice job spreading the sport to your community. Guess I should send a small bottle of 3/8" BBs.also. I'm sure you will give them some ideas foe a catch box or direct them to Forum posts.


Headed to the Post Office now. Got it all packed up.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good man Roger Very kind of you


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I spent over half my career as a Juvenile Probation Officer in Cochise County Arizona and Youth Counselor for California Youth Authority.

I like seeing a kid get interested in something outdoors. In Arizona I developed a camping program for the worst of the worst and it really made a difference, I wish I'd have been into slingshots back then.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Two of my life long friends are both in police work. One is now a jailer and the other works with abused juveniles. So JR in my book, you are one amazing gentleman


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

So sad to hear about all these shootings .. way too much hate .. I am happy to see u spreading the ss gospel .. very nice ... hope they stick to shooting and it helps them in life as it has me ... for me shooting is a outlet and stress reliever .. it really helps .. it could provide food in a situation where it matters ... and also self defense if last resort ... and biggest of all ... it gives me and my family a extra way to bond ... cherrs guys 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Slingshot shooting would be a good sport to introduce to what used to be Called the Boy Scouts of America. But not so sure now that they caved to political correctness now only refer to themselves as BSA which must stand for Bisexual Scouts of America.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tag,

Wow that's great news of how you helped that father and son bond and helped that kid get off those video games! Next time you guys eat out at a restaurant, just stop for a moment and look around at the families. I guarantee at least one person is on their phone and not conversing. Alot of these kids these days are too dependent on technology. Its amazing how a stick, a piece of rubber, and a small piece of steel, glass, rock, etc. can bring people together, inspire creativity, calm oneself, and help you enjoy the outdoors!

JR that is mighty kind of you to support the slingshot movement!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The first slingshot I gave away was because a kid saw my slingshot laying on the restaurant table I was sitting at. That got me thinking about making something to give away, trade or sell....Hence The Big Iron.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You're a good man, JR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

JR is awesome


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Jolly Roger was more than gracious, sending a slingshot for a Father and Son to shoot. One of the guys at the store know this gentleman and his Son, so I dropped it off so they can pick it up. They were so impressed that someone nowadays would be so thoughtful, as to send them a slingshot. Thank you again JR.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The slingshot from JR has been delivered. to the Father and his Son. The way I look at it, even if they don’t take up slingshots, they at least are bonding without video games


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Update on the Father and Son. I heard from a friend that knows this family, and he said they have rediscovered the outdoors. They are doing some hiking and I also heard the Son learned to skip rocks on a small pond Oh I almost forgot they take their cell phones, but they shut them off They are there in case of emergency!!!! Out of all this The one comment that almost always comes up is. JR and other members of the Forum are what this country needs more of.


----------

